# ¿Les gusta el boxeo?



## alumnisimo

Recuerden vds. que estamos aquí para enseñar y aprender.  Por eso le ruego que me corrijan los errores que vean. Muchas gracias a todos.


Why does Mike Tyson cry while having sex?
Mace will do that to you. [It's the effect of mace.]


¿ Porqué llora Mike Tyson al hacer el amor? ( _lo limpié aquí_)

Es el efecto de la maza.      [o  La maza te lo hará.]

Díganme si el humor está mantenido trás los dos idiomas por favor.


----------



## micafe

> Díganme si el humor *está mantenido trás* *se mantiene en* los dos idiomas por favor.


 
No. No tiene ningún sentido en español porque la palabra no tiene ese mismo significado.


----------



## alumnisimo

micafe said:


> No. No tiene ningún sentido en español porque la palabra no tiene ese mismo significado.


Veo que habías cambiado al verbo "mantenerse". Eso no tiene que ver con el chiste y pregunté si el chiste cuando bién traducido tiene humor. ¿Me entiendes? Gracias.


----------



## i heart queso

Creo que Micafe ya te ha contestado, y ha dicho que el chiste no tiene sentido en español.  Además te ha corregido algo más que estaba mal en tu post.  Correcciones en todo es lo que pedimos, ¿no?


----------



## alumnisimo

i heart queso said:


> Creo que Micafe ya te ha contestado, y ha dicho que el chiste no tiene sentido en español.  Además te ha corregido algo más que estaba mal en tu post.  Correcciones en todo es lo que pedimos, ¿no?


Buenos dias. Todavia no entiendo. ¿Cuál palabra no tiene sentido? Es que no encuentro tus correcciones. Si, corríjame todito. Te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## i heart queso

> ¿Cuál palabra no tiene sentido?



Creo que se refería a "la maza".


----------



## alumnisimo

i heart queso said:


> Creo que se refería a "la maza".



Pepper spray or MACE used by people to fend off attackers. Mailmen, would be victims of robbery, rape.


----------



## Jellby

alumnisimo said:


> Pepper spray or MACE used by people to fend off attackers. Mailmen, would be victims of robbery, rape.



That says it all... I would half-translate it as "_spray_ lacrimógeno"

¿Por qué llora Mike Tyson cuando practica el sexo? ["hacer el amor" is not quite appropriate for raping, which I guess it's what is insinuated here]
Es el efecto del _spray_ lacrimógeno.


----------



## alumnisimo

Gracias por tu ayuda. Marcos.


----------



## micafe

alumnisimo said:


> Veo que habías cambiado al verbo "mantenerse". Eso no tiene que ver con el chiste y pregunté si el chiste cuando bién traducido tiene humor. ¿Me entiendes? Gracias.


 
El chiste no tiene sentido en español. Hay cosas que son intraducibles. No se usa *'maza'* en español para designar un *'pepper spray'.* Perdona si no me expliqué bien .

Lo otro fue una corrección a tu gramática en español, que es por lo que todos estamos aquí.  

Ok? Ok!!


----------



## alumnisimo

micafe said:


> El chiste no tiene sentido en español. Hay cosas que son intraducibles. No se usa *'maza'* en español para designar un *'pepper spray'.* Perdona si no me expliqué bien .
> 
> Lo otro fue una corrección a tu gramática en español, que es por lo que todos estamos aquí.
> 
> Ok? Ok!!


Claro que sí, sé porque estamos aquí. ¿Por qué pensarías otra cosa?  Sé también que para quedarme interesado tengo que crear algo interesante. Los chistes son aún más defíciles crear y traducir,¿ no crees? De qué hablabas tocante de "roll your eyes"?


----------



## micafe

alumnisimo said:


> Claro que sí, sé porque estamos aquí. ¿Por qué pensarías otra cosa? Sé también que para quedarme interesado tengo que crear algo interesante. Los chistes son aún más defíciles crear y traducir,¿ no crees? De qué hablabas tocante de "roll your eyes"?


 
Hay chistes que son traducibles, otros que no lo son.

Me gusta usar las caritas.


----------



## alumnisimo

micafe said:


> Hay chistes que son traducibles, otros que no lo son.
> 
> Me gusta usar las caritas.


 
Todos los chistes tienen que ser traducibles porque se tratan de la vida humana. Algunos requieren más trabajo que los demás. A veces no tendré éxito pero esto tiene que ver con mis debilidades ligÜisticas. Con tu ayuda estas faltas desaparecerán.


----------



## i heart queso

No, no creo que siempre se puedan traducir todos, si por ejemplo es un juego de palabras o de los sonidos de las palabras.  Pero claro, ¡hay muchos que sí puedes traducir!  ¡Sigue, sigue!


----------



## alumnisimo

i heart queso said:


> No, no creo que siempre se puedan traducir todos, si por ejemplo es un juego de palabras o de los sonidos de las palabras.  Pero claro, ¡hay muchos que sí puedes traducir!  ¡Sigue, sigue!





Tienes razon. En camino a casa pensaba en eso. Juegos de palabras son muy distintos porque tienen sus raizes en su idioma natal. Gracias por animarme.

Por favor ,ayúdame con mi gramática cuando merezca correcciones.


----------



## Redline2200

Bueno, siento mucha tensión cuando lo que se necesita acá es una simple palabra. Estoy de acuerdo que hay chistes que no se pueden traducir, pero no creo que este chiste sea uno de ellos.
¡Sólo nos falta la palabra española por "mace"!
¡Dudo que no exista!
¿No hay algo mejor que *spray lacrimógeno*? Para mí eso suena un poquito...forzado, si me entienden.
Tiene que haber una palabra sencilla por "mace"....pero quizá no....¿alguien sabe?


----------



## Jellby

Redline2200 said:


> ¿No hay algo mejor que *spray lacrimógeno*? Para mí eso suena un poquito...forzado



Pues no que yo sepa, de hecho el mismo objeto resulta desconocido para mí, a no ser por las películas y series.

"Mace" es una marca comercial, ¿no? Dudo que esta marca sea conocida en España (y probablemente en otros países) y dado que se trata de un producto poco frecuente, tampoco creo que haya ninguna marca que pueda ser identificable con el producto.


----------



## Redline2200

Jellby said:


> Pues no que yo sepa, de hecho el mismo objeto resulta desconocido para mí, a no ser por las películas y series.
> 
> "Mace" es una marca comercial, ¿no? Dudo que esta marca sea conocida en España (y probablemente en otros países) y dado que se trata de un producto poco frecuente, tampoco creo que haya ninguna marca que pueda ser identificable con el producto.


 
La verdad, que yo sepa, no es una marca. La palabra "mace" acá en EEUU es muy corriente. 
Quizá es un caso como _Kleenex;_ la verdad es que _Kleenex _es una marca, y el producto es _tissue_. Pero todos dicen _Kleenex _para pedir un _tissue_, aunque no sea de la marca _Kleenex_:
_Can you hand me a Kleenex please?_
Ojalá que me entiendas...no siento que eso es muy claro.

Pero tal vez la misma cosa occurió con "mace." Si es una marca, no lo sabía yo. Supongo que el producto sería _pepper spray_...hmmm....no lo sé.
Es probable que tengas razón.


----------



## i heart queso

Well, this comes from Wikipedia, which may or may not be reliable...



> Due to the current brand-name use of the term "Mace" to refer to pepper sprays and the fact that mace is illegal in most Western countries, it is very difficult to find information on traditional mace. "Mace" and "Pepper Spray" are frequently used interchangeably.



Apparently traditional mace was actually a tear gas, but now is manufactured by Mace Security International and is a pepper spray.


----------



## monicacicchetti

Hola, el termino que yo conozco es *gas lacrimogeno*.


----------



## Loob

Yo no lo entiendo en inglés

Loob


----------



## bozgeez

It means:

Do you like boxing?
OR
Do they like boxing?

It depends on the context.

bozgeez


----------



## Loob

Perdona ... es que no entiendo el chiste...

Loob


----------



## HyphenSpeedy

> Yo no lo entiendo en inglés
> 
> Loob


 
lol. It means that Mike Tyson cries while having sex because he's a rapist and women spray him with mace (pepper spray) when he's trying to rape them.

Hope it helps.


----------



## HyphenSpeedy

What I don't understand is what the title of this thread has to do with its content  .


----------



## Loob

Lo siento, pero lo encuentro poco divertido, ni en inglés...

Loob


----------



## HyphenSpeedy

Jajaja cuestión de gustos, supongo xD


----------

